# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  فتاة رزقها الله 15 مليون ريال ... تدرون ما السبب ؟

## كونان

*فتاة رزقها الله 15 مليون ريال ... تدرون ما السبب ؟


ذكر الشيخ عصام العويد وفقه الله تعالى في إحدى محاضراته هذه القصة العجيبة :

يقول :

رجل قد تراكمت عليه الديون والديون ، وأقلقه همها ، وأشغله كربها .....

جاءه أحد معارفه من كبااااااااااااار السن أصحاب الملايييين ، وقال له :

أنا أسدد عنك جميع ديونك ، بس بشرط :

تزوجني بنتك أم 21 سنة ... ففرح المدين ، ووافق مباشرة ... 

كله يهوووووووووون ......... ولا هم الدين 

فأسرع إلى بيته ونادى البنت ........

وقال : يافلانة .......... خلاص إن شاء الله ستنتهي مشكلة الديون التي عليّ ...

أبوفلان سيسددها كااااااملة ........لكن بشرط :

أن أزوجكِ إياه .........

فبهتت البنت ........

وانقلب وجهها .......

وتغير لونها ..........

وانكمشت ابتسامتها ........

وقالت : لكن ....... أنا توي في بداية شبابي .....

حرام أقضي عليه مع شااايب ...

قال الأب : يابنتي تـــكــــفــــيــــن ، وافقي 

خلينا ننتهي من مشكلة الديون ...... تكفين وافقي .....

فرفضت البنت ......... واعتذرت ........

فألحّ الأب ، وحاول ، وترجى ........ لكن لا فاااااائدة .......

فنزلت دمعة حــارة من عيني الأب ...........

إذ تلاشت جميع الأحلام ، وعادت الهموم ، والغموم ......

مع هذا النقاش ، ومع اشتداده بين الأب وابنته .........

كانت الأخت الصغرى ( أم 18 ) تسمع ما يدور ، فدخلت على نزول تلك الدمعااااااات من الأب

وقالت : يا أبي ......... ماذا يريد أبوفلان ( الشايب ) ، ويسدد ديوننا ؟

قال بسرعة : يريد فلانة ......... لكنها رفضت ...........

فتقدمت البنت الصغرى إلى الأب ، وقبّلت رأسه ، وقالت : يا أبتِ ، لا تحمل هم ........ 

أناااااااااا مواااااافقة أن أتزوجه .........على أن تنتهي مشكلة ديونك .

فقام الأب فزعا ، وقال : صحيح ، أنت موافقة تأخذينه ؟

قالت : نعم .

فقام الأب مسرعا إلى ذلك الشايب المليونيييييير ، وقال : 

يا ابوفلان ، خلااااص ........

لكن : البنت أم 21 اعتذرت 

وعندي أم 18 موافقة ، وش رأيك ؟

فتبسم الشايب ، وقال : أحسن ، وأحسن ، موافق .

فعقد الشايب على البنت الصغرى ، وحدد وقت الدخول ، وتم تسديد جميع الديون ...

وعادت البسمة للأب الـــــضــــعــــيــــف ، والذي لا يدري كيف يشكر ابنته الباااااااااااارة .

والتي فكت أزمته بتوفيق الله .

وقبل الدخول بأيام يسيرة ,,,,

جاء خبر الشايب ، أنه توفي ، ولحق بالرفيق الأعلى .......

فجاء البنت من الورث ( الإرث ) ما يقارب 15 مليون ريال ........

فأنفقت على أهلها ، وبيتها ، ووالدها .......

فكان فتحا لها .

برت بوالدها .............فرزقها الله .........من حيث لم تحتسب ....


فـــمـــا أعــــظـــم بـــركـــــة بــــر الـــــوالـــــديـــن 




الــلــهــم اغــفــرلــي ولــوالـــدي ولــلــمــســلــمــيــن والــمــســلـــمــات والــمــؤمــنــيــن والــمــؤمــنــات الأحــيــاء مــنــهــم والأمــــوات.


*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*سبحان الله  اللهم أجعلنا من أهل جنتك ببر الوالدين
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*جزاه الله خيراً عن برها لوالدها ، أسأل الله أن يجزي خيراً كل من يبر والديه
*

----------


## مرهف

*هسي يا كونان كان ما الشايب ده اتلحس 
البنت ماكان اتبلشت بلشه يتحدثوا بيها ناس 
الحلتين :crazy:
علي العموم موضوع جميل 
تحياتي
...
                        	*

----------


## الاستاذ

*كونان انت البجيبك هنا شنو 
بكلم ليك جمرة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللهم بر بوالدينا وادخلنا جنتك مع الصديقيين والشهداء
*

----------


## acba77

*حقيقة قصه بها دروس وعبر
بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## بت ملوك النيل

*الف شكر كونان جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

